# Fishfinder/Chartplotter Upgrade....



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Thinking of upgrading Fishfinder/chartplotter this spring. Looking at the 10" versions. Any suggestions on brands, pros cons. How are the Gen2 Lowrances. Any info is great.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have gen 1 HDS. I'm happy with it so far. Probably a little too early to make a call on gen2 around here. 
I have an HDS 7 & 8 only thing better would be a 10. I like the soft keys on the 8 & 10, well worth the extra money IMO.


----------

